# Scarborough 21.1.07



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Launching at Queens beach ramp approx 5am. Fishing around the close reefs, plan to be back in at 9am. Will be on uhf ch12. Sorry for the late notice.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow morning mate.

I'll give you a yell about that DVD later on in the day.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks Dan.


----------

